# Micro-worm culture?!



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello, so I got a micro-worm culture today. This is the first time I've used my own culture and I'm not sure what to do with it?

The man at the store said they should be ready within 6-7 days, and to use bread that is wet? And put the worms onto it?

What do I do? :s 

Sorry, if I seem stupid. This has just confused me - and I can't find anything online to explain it properly.

Do I just leave the culture until the worms are ready, harvest them, and give them to my fish? And I only take the worms from the lid and side of the container, right? And do I put the culture in the light or dark?

How often do I need to change the bread, and do I feed them? How? :s

I have them in a Chinese takeout container that has holes in the lid.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Use a moist bread(not too moist) or damp oats as the culture medium.
Just leave the culture in a dark(not too dark) place and wait for the culture to grow.
I usually make a new culture every 2 weeks,then at 3 or 4 weeks the old culture dies.
Just wipe of the worms on the sides of the container with your finger or a toothpick and wipe them on the new medium and the worms will be visible in about 2 days.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay thank you  That answered my questions, thanks!
There IS websites online about this, but I didn't find any useful. I can see worms on the sides already (they are tiny!!).. thank you!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

i have 3 cultures going in 3 diff plastic containers with about 20 holes in the lids that i make with a thumb tack. i use oatmeal that i microwaved with water for one minute. after it is cooled i sprinkle a little yeast over the cooked thick oatmeal paste. then i put about a quarter tsp of worms on it. after a few days the worms will be crawling up the sides and you can scrape them off. i use a piece of plastic like a lid i cut to scrape them. that way i am not adding germs into my culture. try to keep more then one culture going in case one goes bad.

the oatmeal paste i make is thick. id say almost like cookie dough or peanut butter. much thicker then if you were going to eat the oatmeal for breakfast. the yeast i sprinkle on is from the grocery store. the kind to make bread.

just experiment with the amounts of oatmeal water and yeast. after awhile you will get it balanced for the size of container you use.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just put some quaker oatmeal in one of the cups betta's come in at petsmart and put some tank water in it (should be dechlorinated) and sprinkle yeast on top of it. if you dont have yeast then use bread I find yeast powder much easier though. -the yeast/bread is their food, and the oatmeal is kind of like their house if that makes sense?
anyways, stick a teaspoon of the old culture in the new culture and let it sit in the dark till you are ready to use. I am generally able to use the new culture within a couple days, just depends on how well you moisten the oatmeal. I normally sprinkle yeast every week or two and make a new culture once a month or so -- if you are actively using the culture as a food source you will want to re-culture often. I keep 4 microworm and 2 banana worm cultures going at all times just so I never have to order more. 
You always want to try to scrape off the side of the container when feeding so you dont put all that oatmeal in your tank.

oh, another way you can tell if its time to re-culture (if not using actively) is when the oatmeal starts to turn a dark tan color.
And remember a little goes A LONG way when feeding these. a scrape of the walls the size of a pencil eraser would be enough to feed atleast 8-10 fry.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Is yeast a must because a friend of mine don't use yeast and i don't know why.
I use baker's yeast from my father's shop.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I'm not sure about.
So, if I started a new culture, could I use wet/damp bread (but not soggy), and spread yeast over it, then put like a quarter of a tsp. of the micro-worms onto it?

I'm wanting this culture to be able to feed my next fry lot, so I'm getting it going now so it doesn't crash when I need it... So should I start a new separate culture every week? And just feed some of the worms to my other Betta until the fry are able to eat it?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes,you can start a new one now.
Sometimes i don't even use a whole culture and it bloom like crazy.


----------



## chandratheoscarlover (Jun 12, 2011)

can somebody pls help me to get a microworm starter culture in india pls i have tried a lot to get from aquabid i ordered twice with no use except i got myself charged and refunded later because the shipping wasnt available......i have been feeding eggyolks and i have to change water every other day and also i am not getting that much results...i get a six to eight from a batch of fries could some one help.....pls any advice of how to get or anyother alternative pls help me


----------



## chandratheoscarlover (Jun 12, 2011)

i just wanted to add this
brine shrimp hatching is also not possible in my place because of the 18hrs of power shortage 
pls someone help me


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

You could get some daphnia,they are good for 3 days old fries till they're 2 months old.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

They do not need a pump or anything,just greenwater for food.


----------



## chandratheoscarlover (Jun 12, 2011)

Fabian said:


> They do not need a pump or anything,just greenwater for food.


do u know any website that i can order it...i have problem for shipping it to my place(India,Tamilnadu)
thanks for ur help and i am really sorry to bother u more....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you know daphnia is usually already present? Infusoria is also another eas to obtain source. Green water is important for daphnia. Live plants, water changes, warm water... That's all I've ever done and daphnia usually hit hikes with the plants. You can see them darting around when they are big, otherwise use a magnifying glass. They act like fleas, darting.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

No you don't need yeast, you can use either bread or yeast, or both if you want.
The more yeast and more wet down the culture the faster they will start being able to feed --but you don't want it soaked, the more oatmeal and stuff put in the more you can raise from it


----------



## chandratheoscarlover (Jun 12, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Did you know daphnia is usually already present? Infusoria is also another eas to obtain source. Green water is important for daphnia. Live plants, water changes, warm water... That's all I've ever done and daphnia usually hit hikes with the plants. You can see them darting around when they are big, otherwise use a magnifying glass. They act like fleas, darting.


thank u very much....i will try to start with infusoria and daphnia cultures if i have success i will post u..thanks for ur reply


----------

